# Vet fees: X rays



## richtapestry (Feb 28, 2013)

My dog is having hip problems (see previous postings). The vet has suggested x-rays of the knee and hip (patella, cruciate, hip or arthritis problems). She is suggesting a maximum fee of £600 as she may have to x-ray the "good" hip as well to be able to make a comparison.

I am not insured and this seems like a lot of money to me. Should I shop around? Or does it sound about right?


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

IF you are concerned I would phone a few localish vets and ask about price estimates. 

It will give you an idea of prices in your vacinity. 

Best of luck going forward


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Prices do vary considerably so it's worth shopping around. You should however also consider how you feel about your vet. Do you trust them and have a good working relationship. No guarantee you'll find that with a "cheaper" vet.


----------



## jesterjenn (Apr 1, 2009)

I had my GSD x-rayed last week, and she had both her knees (to check it wasn't cruciate), and both hips done. She weighed just under 29kg at the check-in, and I was charged (including anti-inflamatory injection, and a biopsy that was £60 +VAT) £304.00 for all of that.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

We have recently had grizzlers leg xrayed as he has a limp, they didnt show anything but he had both front legs done to compare and both his hips, he weighs 43kg and our bill for that was
£650 - thats just the xray day, we have had several visits before and medication so in total has come out about £850 and more visits to come so sounnd about right to me, what area are you in?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

richtapestry said:


> My dog is having hip problems (see previous postings). The vet has suggested x-rays of the knee and hip (patella, cruciate, hip or arthritis problems). She is suggesting a maximum fee of £600 as she may have to x-ray the "good" hip as well to be able to make a comparison.
> 
> I am not insured and this seems like a lot of money to me. Should I shop around? Or does it sound about right?


You dont say where you are in the country, but certain organisations do have veterinary clinics. The Blue cross for example has several and offer veterinary help for those on benefits and low incomes plus you have to be in their catchment areas. If you want to check to see if you quality.
Blue Cross - Veterinary services

There is also PDSA Veterinary clinics.
For those you appear to have to be on housing benefit or Council Tax Benefits
they tend I think to have a lot more clinics and vet hosptials though too.
https://www.pdsa.org.uk/pdsa-vet-care/eligibility

RSPCA also have clincs and offer low cost vet care, again though you would have to check if you are eligible
Vet care - Low cost RSPCA vet care - Neutering, vaccinations

There is also Celia Hammond vet care, but they I think are only in London and for owners on low incomes or benefits.
Vet Clinic FAQ's - Celia Hammond Animal Trust UK Rescue Shelters

Private veterinary costs do vary from area to area though and from practice to practice. Compared to where I go its probably about the same or likely a bit cheaper.I had a £470 bill the other week for extraction of a fractured tooth and dental plus pain killers and antibiotics for a week, admitted though hes a lot bigger and heavier then a staffie and bigger the dog bigger the vets bills and general anasthesia. You have nothing to lose phoning around various vets in your area and getting quotes to see if there is any difference.

In f


----------



## richtapestry (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow! Reading the handful of replies I have received it would seem that vet's bills vary enormously. One person suggesting £600 is about right. Another being charged half of that. I am in Hertfordshire, for the record.


----------



## demetris20 (Jun 27, 2012)

personally i would only allow people i trust to sedate/ga my dog - yes some places might be cheaper but thats for a reason - i believe in the "you get what you pay for" - if somwhere it is cheaper i would be asking questions such as who is monitoring the dog - a trained nurse,student or just a lay person? 

only my opinion of course  but i also agree it does vary by area as well


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

richtapestry said:


> Wow! Reading the handful of replies I have received it would seem that vet's bills vary enormously. One person suggesting £600 is about right. Another being charged half of that. I am in Hertfordshire, for the record.


Vets bills do vary a lot too by area. Ive a friend whos on the essex/suffolk border and she can have the same or almost same procedures and medication and hers is nowhere near what my bills are and Im on the London/Essex border.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

very true. I live in a rural part of scotland and am horrified at these prices!


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

It cost me about £400 to get hip x-rays a couple of months ago - but I was quoted more than that originally, my vet quite often quote a bit higher than it ends up costing. They say they prefer to quite for everything they might use so that if they have to use it all it's in the original quote and so anything they don't need is to your favour rather than quote you low and then have to add things.


----------



## richtapestry (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi JesterJenn
I see that you live in Birmingham, my hometown. Your vet bill was about half of mine and I wondered how you felt about recommending your vet to me so I could take my dog for x-rays and visit the in-laws at the same time?


----------



## jesterjenn (Apr 1, 2009)

richtapestry said:


> Hi JesterJenn
> I see that you live in Birmingham, my hometown. Your vet bill was about half of mine and I wondered how you felt about recommending your vet to me so I could take my dog for x-rays and visit the in-laws at the same time?


The vets practice I use is called Your Vets (it was the Pet Vaccination Clinic before a name change). They have branches in Coventry (their main surgery, that does the out of hours emergencies), Wythall, Lea Hall and Solihull (the one I go to). The staff are all lovely there that I've had contact with, and they seem to REALLY care for their animals, which to me, is a top notch way to be


----------



## apricot (Sep 25, 2012)

I paid about £150 last year to have my Cavalier's hips and lower back, plus one hind leg, X-rayed. It's much cheaper for a little dog as hips and back were all on one plate. I'm in the south.
Vets are said to charge more if your dog is insured.


----------

